# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te regjistroj kenge,tinguj nga faqe interneti.

## benseven11

Regjistro tinguj/muzike nga faqe interneti.

1.Shkarkohet dhe instalohet ky program falas per te bere regjistrim te zerit
dhe ruajtur regjistrimin si mp3 file ne kompjuter.
Free sound recorder 9.4.3
http://dl.commentcamarche.net/en.kio...ndRecorder.exe
ose ketu
http://en.kioskea.net/download/done/...sound-recorder

Pastaj konfigurojme windowsin qe regjistrimi i zerit te behet nga stereo mix dhe jo mikrofoni.
Sipas 3 figurave poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Stero mix do aktiviohet si pajisje regjistruse per audio
ne internet.Shenja V jeshile ne figure tregon qe eshte aktivizuar
dhe e afte te bej rejistrim.

----------


## benseven11

Shkohet ne ndonje faqe interneti ku ka kenge
tinguj ku mund ti degjosh duke
klikuar ne ikonen play ne faqe.
Hapet edhe programi qe shkarkuam dhe instaluam dhe
behen veprimet me poshte.

----------

